# Grandfathers Watch?



## Seasidave (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi all, new to this site. As a child (45+ years ago) I remember playing with what I was told was my Grandfathers pocket watch that was awarded to him upon retiring from the Mining Industry. I am extremely big into Family History and would like to know anything about this which is now in my possession. The front centre dial in a clockwise layout has the words WATCH & CHRONOMETER MANUFACTURERS. Across the front horizontally it also says FATTORINI & SONS BRADFORD.

When opened the first Gold Cover has the words GOLD FILLED 14 CT 345 stamped on the inside. Opening the next cover that has the following stamped upon it WARRANTED TO BE COVERED BY TWO PLATES OF 14 CT GOLD. ADD TO WEAR 20 YEARS 345.

On the movement side of the watch it has Fattorini & Sons BRADFORD ornately marked. There is also a number stating 127340.

There is a Slow / fast dial on the workings side which you can see. The rest is covered by a gold plate. There is a recessed switch to the side which you can push to enable you to change the dial/time setting. It has a slightly built up surround to avoid accidentally doing this.

There is a rectangular shaped catch next to this which goes up and down but I have no idea what this does?

I have pictures but unsure how to post them on here.

ANY help would be greatly appreciated, particularly to the age to see if this ties in with the story. I did look online expecting to find a reference to their Numbering but was unable to see any.

Thanking any of you in anticipation of your time and help.

Dave Horn

I forgot to add that the dial has Roman Numerals and also 5/10/15 Numbering etc on the outside.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Use this to post pictures. https://postimages.org/

We'll be able to approximately tell the age of the watch when you post some pics. You're not going to find any info about this brand as only a few watch brands (the popular ones) have kept the info on their watches throughout time.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

FATTORINI would be the retailer, sound from the description like a 1920s/30s watch. Pictures will help

Dennison sun grade case?

Movement look anything like this?

If so probably English made


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to The Watch Forum :yes:

Follow the link on how to post pictures as Gimmlii suggests.

There's a lot for you to research there. Google on it all - - "Fattorini Bradford" and that will find you info on when the family operated in Bradford as watchmakers. Try "filled gold" which is an older term.

Fattorini were and I believe still are known as jewellers in the Yorkshire area, but whether they were branches of the same shop, or the same family, research needed. The pictures from animalone are the sort of thing that would help with ID.

Good Luck, the search will be interesting. Try narrowing dates down by back dating - - I was 7? when I first saw the watch my Dad was xx, so Grandad would have been xx and the watch would have been before xxxx


----------



## Seasidave (Jan 16, 2018)

https://postimg.org/gallery/l51exwc4/

Thank you for all of your help on this, greatly appreciated.

My Grandfathers retired circa 1946 due to ill health and died before I was born. I remember as far back as 1970 seeing the watch. I have no idea if it was as the story goes or possibly even his fathers watch, my Grandfathers?


----------



## Seasidave (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

@Seasidave lovely watch :thumbsup: almost certainly an English movement, but I'm not knowledge enough to say who made it, possibly from one of the Coventry makers? The slider on the side should be to stop the seconds hand for timing things. I would have guessed around 1920s but I'm someone with better insight will be along soon.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Lots of information on Fattorini on Google including the FA cup, watch making etc. They are still in existence in London, Birmingham and Manchester so maybe an email to them along with some pictures may bring you a wealth of information. :thumbsup:


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

I think that type of watch is known as a Doctor's watch - the large second's hand very useful for taking the pulse.


----------



## Seasidave (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks once more to everyone on here with advice and help. I am going to try an email to Fattorini as suggested and will post any new information I may get on here for reference.


----------



## Seasidave (Jan 16, 2018)

Ok I emailed Fattorini but I must have gotten the wrong Fattorini. There are two Fattorini's and they were unable to help me although extremely polite.


----------

